# Home Brew Log (diary)



## Lancey (10/10/07)

Can anyone tell me where I can find a Home brew Log (diary) for my computer.
I would like to keep a record of my brews and what results I achieve.
I would prefer if this was free.
Or can somebody show me how to set one up using excel in Microsoft office.

Many thanks for all help given.


----------



## beerguide (10/10/07)

I've just downloaded Beer Smith (http://www.beersmith.com/) as I've found a few people here use it. Don't ask me how to use it as I'm still learning, but it looks quite powerful once you know how to 'drive' it.


----------



## citizensnips (10/10/07)

I've found that word is the easiest place to log your brews. I have one document where i log all my brews and their details. It works perfectly for me.


----------



## Benniee (10/10/07)

eddy22 said:


> I've found that word is the easiest place to log your brews. I have one document where i log all my brews and their details. It works perfectly for me.



I use a pretty similar method to this as well, except I use Google Documents. I can access my notes from anywhere (as long as it's got an internet connection).

I record all the vital stats of my beers, and add notes as I taste over time. One thing I like about this method is I can add/change the things I note down from brew to brew.

Benniee


----------



## citizensnips (10/10/07)

google notes? i'll have to try it out.


----------



## Benniee (10/10/07)

eddy22 said:


> google notes? i'll have to try it out.



Here's a link


----------



## Fents (10/10/07)

isnt brewstra free?


----------



## pokolbinguy (10/10/07)

Fents said:


> isnt brewstra free?




Any idea on a link there Fents? I googled it with no luck. Windoze or mac??

Cheers, Pok


----------



## Cortez The Killer (10/10/07)

I put everything up on my website - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm

Probably word would be your best best for a simple solution 

Or if you wanted to be fancy you could set something up in excel - but i can't see it being any more useful that word except for standardising the information you enter

Cheers


----------



## Hairy Maclary (10/10/07)

I have a Black Book that i record all recipes and notes in. Its handy because I can also staple my receipts too keep track of how much I spent.


----------



## brettprevans (10/10/07)

I just use a excel spreadsheet (attached). fairly basic but ok. 

i like the google docs idea to keep the doc available all the time.
oooh i should also set up a cost column 

View attachment brew_log_blank.xls


----------



## yardy (10/10/07)

i use one of the large black diaries together with my Beersmith recipe printout stapled to the page, on brewday i make notes of what i [email protected]#$up etc and then update the notes at a later date in 'my recipes' in Beersmith.

Cheers


----------



## fixa (10/10/07)

Lcdownes said:


> I have a Black Book that i record all recipes and notes in. Its handy because I can also staple my receipts too keep track of how much I spent.



That could be dangerous if it got into the wrong hands... i.e SWMBO..


----------



## Stuster (10/10/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> Any idea on a link there Fents? I googled it with no luck. Windoze or mac??
> 
> Cheers, Pok



Pok, Brewsta's here. AFAIK, it's a cross platform so mac should be ok (never thought I'd write that  )


----------



## domonsura (10/10/07)

I print the recipe from Promash,and make extra notes on the backs of the pages during the brew. Then at the end of the brew I put them in a folder.....got a copy of all my brews this way with all the little notes/temps/changes etc - irrespective of whether my pc decides to die on any given day......


----------



## Hairy Maclary (10/10/07)

fixa said:


> That could be dangerous if it got into the wrong hands... i.e SWMBO..




Possibly. She has picked it up before but hasn't asked any questions. Brewing isn't one of her interests.


----------



## microbe (10/10/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> I just use a excel spreadsheet (attached). fairly basic but ok.
> 
> i like the google docs idea to keep the doc available all the time.
> oooh i should also set up a cost column



I do something similar - but being K&K the details column is nowhere near as big. Have got a costs page - :icon_offtopic: In the last two and a half years (since records began) I haven't broken the grand mark yet.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## danman (13/10/07)

im preety crap when it comes to new computer technology. took me nearly a whole week of frustration to figure out how to post pics on this (or any) website. this is my advanced piece of slate i chisel all my details into




only brewed 24 beers since thursday 15th feb this year and have still half of the book left. i am only doing K&K with mini mash and adjuncts added but it works fine for me.

cheers,dan


----------



## tangent (13/10/07)

Beer Alchemy has a space for notes attached to the recipes.
i schedule a regular backup of the recipes onto my iDisk so there's no probs about HD failure.


----------



## reVoxAHB (13/10/07)

I've been wanting a book-bound brew log for some time. I use ProMash, which is great for saving/tweaking recipes, etc. but I still use an empty notepad sort of deal, and create the same format as quick reference to mash temps/times hopping sched. etc. which I keep on me as I'm brewing.

As I have time over the next couple of weeks, I'll throw together something and publish it here in .pdf

reVox


----------



## kevnlis (13/10/07)

I use Beersmith. I number all of my brews (001, 002, 003, etc.) and I make a recipe in Beersmith called something like 001 - Brewiser Wheat. I then print this recipe from Beersmith and go through the process of making it, if I change something while making the brew I note it on the printed recipe and when the yeast is safely pictched and the brew is at ease I come back to the PC to make the changes. I then take note of fermentation times and temp etc as I go and enter final notes when I finish. Hope that all makes sense!


----------



## Stuster (13/10/07)

reVox said:


> I've been wanting a book-bound brew log for some time. I use ProMash, which is great for saving/tweaking recipes, etc. but I still use an empty notepad sort of deal, and create the same format as quick reference to mash temps/times hopping sched. etc. which I keep on me as I'm brewing.



reVox, have you used the Session function in ProMash. It is the way to keep notes of actual brewing sessions, fermentations etc. I never used it while I was a Promash user, but after it was pointed out to me :huh: I saw it was very useful.


----------



## Screwtop (13/10/07)

The one field I wish all brewing software included is a Pitch date, I usually pitch next day when the wort is down to pitching temp, but sometimes I no chill into cubes, rather know the pitching date than the brewed date. Racking and bottling/kegging date and gravity fields would be nice also.


----------



## NickB (13/10/07)

Dunno about the PC software, but on the Mac, BeerAlchemy gives you the option of recording:

- Date brewed
- Date racked from primary
- Date packaged for dispense
- Date ready

Now you Windows guys just need a version of this 

Cheers


----------



## reVoxAHB (13/10/07)

Stuster said:


> reVox, have you used the Session function in ProMash. It is the way to keep notes of actual brewing sessions, fermentations etc. I never used it while I was a Promash user, but after it was pointed out to me :huh: I saw it was very useful.



Hey Stuster, I just took a look at the session manager. No, I'd never used it before. Looks fantastic and agreed, very useful. Too cool. I reckon I'll still bang out a quick empty log sheet that can come with me into the brewery for quick reference but I'll definitely start using this.

In fact, I'm recording my first session now having just finished a brew day. Thanks for the tip!

:beer: 
reVox


----------



## v8r (13/10/07)

i use a simple excel spreadsheet similar to the one posted.


----------



## Kleiny (14/10/07)

home brew kit master

its got a free trial and allows you to just use drop boxes and calculate alc%

it downloads fairly quick too


----------



## MattC (15/10/07)

Lancey said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find a Home brew Log (diary) for my computer.
> I would like to keep a record of my brews and what results I achieve.
> I would prefer if this was free.
> Or can somebody show me how to set one up using excel in Microsoft office.
> ...




Lancey, I have not long started brewing myself, have bout 10 brews under my belt (K&K at present). Plan on ditching the cans soon and experimenting with boiling extracts, hops and specialty grains. I created a brew log in excel which I use at the moment. It suits my purposes fine and you are welcome to copy it and modify it to suit yourself. 

I simply find a picture of the can I have used off the net and copy it onto my log as I have shown with the Cerveza example. It jogs my memory a bit easier than words sometimes.

Do you have a hydrometer? If so simply put in your original gravity (OG) and your final gravity (FG) and there is a copied formula there to determine the approx % alcohol. This however is a very rough guide and should be noted that if you use a lot of malt extracts you will usally have a higher OG than normal.

You should also consult this link to work out % alcohol

http://www.brewcraft.com.au/wa.asp?idWebPa...p;idDetails=172

Regards 

View attachment Brew_Log2.xls


----------



## iluvbeer (16/10/07)

Hi, im in the process of making a simple easy to use diary, when it looks good to me i will let you know and you can see if you like it.

:beer:


----------



## Lancey (17/10/07)

iluvbeer said:


> Hi, im in the process of making a simple easy to use diary, when it looks good to me i will let you know and you can see if you like it.
> 
> :beer:




thanks iluvbeer.

Here is the one i made up
View attachment brew_log.xls


----------

